# Mail & @hotmail.fr



## Truman.C (13 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ia parcouru le forum, j'ai vu pas mal d'info contradictoires... J'ai une adresse @hotmail.fr, serait il possible de traiter mes mails avec mail? Meme par des moyens détournés ou payants... Si c'est impossible, est il envisageable, de faire renvoyer mes mails vers un compte pour lequel mail sera adaptable? 

Comme vous avez pu le constater je suis très nul, je vous demanderai de l'indulgence...



Amicalement,

Truman


----------



## Max77 (13 Novembre 2006)

Bah moi j'utilise aMSN qui me dit lorsque j'ai des nouveaux messages ... 
http://amsn.sourceforge.net/
J'utilise Mail seulement pour mes autres comptes mail.


----------



## boodou (13 Novembre 2006)

salut !
avec un plugin gratuit qui s'appelle "httpmail_tiger" (ou panther, cela dépend de ta version d'OS X) tu peux gérer tes mails msn.com et hotmail.com avec Mail. Malheureusement cela ne marche pas avec msn.fr et hotmail.fr !
par contre il y a un programme (payant) qui se nomme MacFreePOPs et je crois qu'il te permet de contourner ce problème. Tu peux le tester gratuitement un certain temps.
Bonne chance ;-)


----------



## TheraBylerm (13 Novembre 2006)

Truman.C a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ia parcouru le forum, j'ai vu pas mal d'info contradictoires... J'ai une adresse @hotmail.fr, serait il possible de traiter mes mails avec mail? Meme par des moyens détournés ou payants... Si c'est impossible, est il envisageable, de faire renvoyer mes mails vers un compte pour lequel mail sera adaptable?
> 
> ...



Hello Truman !

Oui et non. Il y a un "plugin" pour faire fonctionne une adresse hotmail avec Apple Mail. Tu le trouveras ici. Si tu as de la chance, ton adresse @hotmail.fr marchera. Si tu n'en as pas, ça ne marchera pas. En fait, hotmail a bloqué son service depuis quelques temps.

Sinon, non, tu ne peux pas non plus rapatrier tes mails issus de hotmail vers une autre adresse mail supportée par Apple Mail. Du moins, pas à ma connaissance.

Et pour te dire franchement : je me suis arraché les cheveux pour tenter de faire fonctionner l'adresse hotmail.fr de ma copine avec Apple Mail; et ce même en passant par une adresse extérieure qui aurait pu rappatrier les mails @hotmail.fr

Maintenant, si tu veux une adresse mail fiable, facile à utiliser, et utilisable dans Apple Mail (comme avec tous les logiciels de messagerie), prends une adresse gmail. Tu seras tranquille. Et question place aussi ! Si tu veux, je peux te faire passer une invit.


----------



## supermoquette (13 Novembre 2006)

boodou a dit:


> salut !
> avec un plugin gratuit qui s'appelle "httpmail_tiger" (ou panther, cela dépend de ta version d'OS X) tu peux gérer tes mails msn.com et hotmail.com avec Mail. Malheureusement cela ne marche pas avec msn.fr et hotmail.fr !
> * par contre il y a un programme (payant) qui se nomme MacFreePOPs et je crois qu'il te permet de contourner ce problème.* Tu peux le tester gratuitement un certain temps.
> Bonne chance ;-)



MacFreePOPs is a *freeware with optional contribution* (*donation-ware*).
You can use it for free and you get a fully functional application, but if you like this software, feel free to send a little contribution to the author.


----------



## Truman.C (13 Novembre 2006)

De retour les amis,

d'abord merci pour vos conseils lents et à mon niveau, et pour répondre plus haut j'aurais pu utiliser hotmail ou n'importe quoi qui me redirigerait vers mes mails, mais depuis mon msn en rade, il me faut une solution rapide, et si je peux gere mes trois comptes mails depuis un logiciel ca m'aiderait beaucoup.

Malheureusement, j'ia deja des comptes gmail (et une cinquantaine d'invitations ^^) mais je dosi conserver ce compte hotmail.fr pour des questions de facilités.

J'ai installé le plug in je vais toujours tenter pour voir si mon adresse marche. Quel type de serveur choisir? Pop Imap? Je devine httpmail? Quel est mon serveur de messagerie? 

Merci beaucuop 

Amicalement,

Truman..


----------



## boodou (14 Novembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> MacFreePOPs is a *freeware with optional contribution* (*donation-ware*).
> You can use it for free and you get a fully functional application, but if you like this software, feel free to send a little contribution to the author.



oups ! autant pour moi ! ;-)


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

Truman.C a dit:


> J'ai install&#233; le plug in je vais toujours tenter pour voir si mon adresse marche. Quel type de serveur choisir? Pop Imap? Je devine httpmail? Quel est mon serveur de messagerie?
> 
> Merci beaucuop
> 
> ...


Tout est bien expliqu&#233; dans la doc fournie avec le plugin, tu dois choisir un compte httpmail machin truc. Si &#231;a marche pas -> macfreepops


----------



## Truman.C (14 Novembre 2006)

`J'ai vriament du mal avec la configuration..; Le guide me conseille cela:







Malgré tout moi j'ai une adresse hotmail.FR comment mail pourrait il faire la différence?
pouvez vous me dicter une bonne config? Sinon, il me casse la tete avec le trouseau 509, vous avez une solution? Dont j'ignore totalement le mot de passe, j'en ai jamais demandé...


Voici ma config:

[img=http://img177.imageshack.us/img177/9631/image6ph0.th.png]


Voici en gros, je commence à en avoir de plus en plus beosin, si vous aviez une soluce, les amis, ce serait vraiment bien 


Merci beaucoup, 


Truman,


----------



## supermoquette (14 Novembre 2006)

remplace le .com par .fr et danielparnell avec ton nom hotmail


----------



## Truman.C (14 Novembre 2006)

Je suis stupide mais pas à ce point! j'ai édité ma configuration, avec le .fr... mais rien ne marche...


de l'aide?


----------



## Truman.C (14 Novembre 2006)

Et puis, je vous avoue que je vais finir par croire que mail m'en veut! Meme en suivant à la lettre les configurations de gmail pour mon mail gmail... ca foire :S pourtant je ne vois pas d'où peut bien venir l'erreur. :S


Desespérément...



Truman


----------



## Max77 (15 Novembre 2006)

1. Active Pop dans les paramètres de Gmail 
2. .gmail.com et non .gmaiL.com 
3. Entre ton mot de passe dans la section POP
4. Coche utiliser SSL dans le bas dans la section SMTP
5. Réentre tes infos et ton mots de passe dans la section SMTP dans le bas comme tu as fait un peu plus haut.

Si tu fais correctement ce qui est écrit là : http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13275&hl=fr
Ça marche très bien.
J'ai configuré mon compte Gmail hier justement.


----------



## TheraBylerm (15 Novembre 2006)

Truman.C a dit:


> Je suis stupide mais pas à ce point! j'ai édité ma configuration, avec le .fr... mais rien ne marche...
> 
> 
> de l'aide?



Alors c'est que ton adresse hotmail.fr n'est pas compatible, et que tes mails ne sont pas récupérables...

Quant à Gmail, tu as tout simplement oublié de cocher SSL et d'entrer ton nom d'utilisateur et ton mot de passe dans l'envoi SMTP.


----------



## Truman.C (15 Novembre 2006)

Je pense que cela doit venir des trousseaux, je n'ai jamais mis de mots de passe, et puis finalement...


Est il possible de totalement les supprimer? 

merci...


----------



## Truman.C (16 Novembre 2006)

J'ai résolu mes problèmes de trousseaux... Mais toujours rien 

Je ne comprends plus rien..;

Si vous aviez des pitits des conseils 


Merci,

Truman


----------

